# [Recruiting] CoC D20 Dunwich Return to the Forgotten Village



## DallasPA (Aug 5, 2003)

Greetings,

I am looking for 6 players who are interested in playing this module.  I would prefer that you have played CoC or have at least read the D20 version of the rules.  In addition I am only interested in players that can manage a minimum of 3 timely post a week, if this is too demanding another game would probably suit you better.  I'm interested in running a long term fast-paced campaign, there will be a very short adventure which will serve as a lead-in to the Dunwich campaign.  If this sounds like something you would be interested in, leave me a response in this thread.  All D20 rule varients are acceptable for character design.  Do not make your characters until we have a full group of players, and I have provided rules for rolls.  These will be First Level Characters, you will roll character stats (trusting you), I will make all other rolls.  If I find enough players I will begin posting on Sunday August 10th.


----------



## bruin (Aug 5, 2003)

I'd like a spot.


----------



## Snipehunt (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm interested.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 5, 2003)

Greetings,

Bruin and snipehunt, the two of you are in.  Looking for 4 more fulltime players before we begin.  Also you are free to ask any particular questions you may have.  This game will be wide open, copious amounts of magic and psychic feats is welcomed.

Thanks


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 5, 2003)

I would be interested I think and I know I will have no issues with 3 posts a week...  I'm more of a daily poster it seems.   I'm not sure if I meet you’re other criteria, as I don’t have a clue what CoC is nor do I have the rules for it, but I’m willing to learn.  Translation I would be willing to buy the rules if need be.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 5, 2003)

I'd love to play...and can definatly post fairly often.


----------



## Shattered Archon (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm interested, i have the D20 rulebook and i can certainly manage 3 posts a week...


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 6, 2003)

Greetings,

Brother Shatterstone, Ankh, and Shattered Archon you 3 are in.  Still looking for 1 more fulltime players and 4 reserve players.

Since we are filling I will give some general backgrounds on gameplay.  First lets deal with posting.  I will be doing Major Postings on Sunday, Tuesday, and Thursday.  Players should get in the habit of posting within 24 hours of my major post.  I will be doing additional posting throughout to handle individual interactions, and smaller aspects of the game.  If you do not reply to a major post prior to me posting the next major post I will have to assume that your character is proceeding in a logical progression from your last post.  If you miss 3 major posts in a row, your character will be moved to the bottom of the reserve list and the individual who is at the top of the reserve list will enter the campaign.  Also if you charcter dies you will be moved to the bottom of the reserve list, and you will have to wait your turn to re-enter the game with a new character.

I do not relish in, our try to kill off characters or drive them insane.  I do think the game becomes more interesting as characters grow, smart gameplay will determine your lot in life.  Be warned I do use the massive damage rule, lots of magic use/psychicfeats/cthulu mythos exposure will drive your characters insane.  As stated earlier, if your character dies or is hoplessly insane you will be moved to the bottom of the reserve list.  This should foster good gameplay.  New characters will enter the game as Level 1 characters (brutal but real).  Players having characters on the reserve list are expected to monitor the game fairly closely.  When a character dies or goes insane the new character from the reserve list will be activated at the next Major Post.  If the reserve character fails to respond to that Major Post he will be moved to the end of the reserve list and the next reserve player will enter.  In the posting in which a character dies you will see something similar to:

OOC:  [[[ Sam Sneed]]]  Activated

New Reserve list:

1. Jane Gray
2. Mark Anthony
3. Bruce Willis
4. Kato

I encourage out of character post at the bottom of your normal post.  I think it gives the game more of a live role playing feeling.  Just make sure all out of character post follow your in character post and is proceed with an OOC: as shown above.

When performing an action our feat you need to state your skill modifier (bonus) as follows:

Sam Sneed is shooting at the Zombie on the left
SM=5

This means Sam is firing and I should add 5 to the die roll.
I in turn will follow my posting with.

Sam pulls his shoot to the left and misses zombie 3/15.

3 being the actual die roll and 15 being the difficulty.  3+5 = 8, so he misses.

Next post I will discuss how to roll your characters in my next post.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey it just dawned on me what CoC is... *feeling stupid*  The good news is I have played it before... maybe around 1994 or so.  I'm very interested in playing and will get the rules ASAP. 

What time frame will we be playing in?  Is their anything I should get besides the rulebook?


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 6, 2003)

Greetings,

CoC is short for Call of Cthulu, make sure you get the D20 rulebook.  Chaosium also has the original version of the game in print so be careful.  Brother Shatter please let me know when you have recieved the book we will have to press forward and you will just have to catch up, read fast!!!!!


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 7, 2003)

Greetings,

I have decided to start the game this Sunday with the 5 players which we currently have.  The introductory adventure will be in the Amazon Jungle, while the campaign will mostly take place in the backwoods of Dunwich.  In light of this, characters which are suited for travel and exploration will probably fair the best.  Someone should also have the following skills: Speak other Language: German; Knowledge: Archaelogy, Streetwise, History; Craft: Illustration; and Research.

For those who like to pack firearms, you must be warned that if a firearm is used in a public place, within the confines of a city, the police will surely come.  And in most cases they will arrive before you are able to leave the area.  If you are either caught with the weapon, or identified as the shooter you will go to the pokey.

As for character creation you will generate your 6 ability scores by rolling four six sided dice, you will be able to reroll any die with a result of one.  Then you will choose the three highest die and use them as your ability score.  For example you roll a  1, 3, 6, and 6.   You then reroll the 1 and get a 5.  So now you have a 5, 3, 6, and 6.  You then take the highest highest three which would be  the 5, 6, and 6.  Giving an ability scor of 17.   Hopefully this will assist in generating character with more longevity since we are starting at level 1. 

I would like to hear from all players who are still interested, please post in this thread.  Then you can post your characters.  I will start entering background information in the Gaming thread between Friday and Sunday.  Feel free to begin posting as soon as we have all characters posted here and the gaming thread has commenced.


----------



## Snipehunt (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi, I''m still interested.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm still interested too my rulebook has been bought too but I had to special ordered it...   It’s going to be a few days more.


----------



## bruin (Aug 7, 2003)

DallasPA said:
			
		

> *The introductory adventure will be in the Amazon Jungle, while the campaign will mostly take place in the backwoods of Dunwich.  In light of this, characters which are suited for travel and exploration will probably fair the best.  Someone should also have the following skills: Speak other Language: German; Knowledge: Archaelogy, Streetwise, History; Craft: Illustration; and Research*




Hi, I'm still interested.  Are you going to give us some background about why we're all in the jungle together before the character creation part, or will we just be ad-libbing it in-game? For the skills, does that mean all of those skills need to be covered by one character, or that the group as a whole should cover them in bits and pieces?


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 7, 2003)

Can one more player squeeze in here?  I havent had the opportunity to use my CoC rulebook yet.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 7, 2003)

Greetings,

ShadowX-     you are in!!!!

Bruin,

I will began posting background info in the actual gameplay thread tomorrow. The intro adventure breifly begins in Arkham, Mass. and the party immediately departs for the Amazon.  The skills mentioned above can be spread out amongst the party.  As far as character generation I stated the criteria for rolls above, anything else in the D20 Gamebook is fair game as far as I am concern.

You guys may want to have some discussions in this thread before you create your characters.  This will insure you have a well rounded party.  Do be ready for anything from street brawling to shootem up.  Need I say more!!!!


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 7, 2003)

Any chance you could specify variant rules you are using?  It would be nice for all of us to have a unified base to work from.  Someone building a character around AoO will be none to pleased if there are no AoO.


Edit: Also what is the time period?


----------



## bruin (Aug 7, 2003)

Can I be a punk, Spike or Billy Idol lookalike, with a sneer and a baseball bat and some streetwise?  Or would that be out there a bit much?

Edit: Reading the post below... hmmm, punk won't work.  But I definitely want to play something along the lines of a criminal, shady background.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 8, 2003)

Greetings,

ShadowX,

Any variants contained in the D20 gamebook is fine, doesn't matter.  Design your character as you please as long as its according to the D20 rulebook.

The period is early 1930's

I wanted to start on Sunday but if players need more time let me know.


----------



## Snipehunt (Aug 8, 2003)

Is this right after prohibition ended (1933)?  If so, Bruin, ex-rumrunner might work - you'd be at loose ends, be as sleazy as you want.

I think I'll go as german archelogist fleeing the coming Nazi menace, given the skills here and the period, but I'll play as anything - except the 80-year-old librarian.  I'm happy to fill in holes.  

Sunday should be no problem for me, but I can't post probably until late in the day (7'ish PST) - I have family in town for the weekend.

btw - I'm a bruin alum.  Pumped for football and basketball for the first time in forever.


----------



## bruin (Aug 8, 2003)

That's a good idea, I was thinking of something along those lines.  A good enforcer type can always come in handy.

OT: yes I'm fairly hyped too, at least in the sense that Toledo and Lavin are gone.  It's gonna take a while for either of the programs to improve though; Howland is going to have a _tough_ first year, even with the improvements he brings to the table.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 8, 2003)

Heres a quick poll for the players then:

1) Do you want AoO?

2) Do you want the defense bonus variant?

3) Do you want expanded firearms and equipment?

4) Do you want psionic type feats in the game?


----------



## bruin (Aug 8, 2003)

1-2: Yes
3: I'll leave this to the others.  I find the expanded firearms list interesting, but frankly I also think it's odd for a CoC rulebook to devote so much space to all those weapons.  The image of somebody packing a BAR or a tommy gun in a CoC game just doesn't sit well with me somehow, unless it was set up in advance as a decidedly military sort of campaign=Predator/Aliens type survival horror campaign.
4: I won't be using them, but I have no problem with them in the game.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 8, 2003)

I think they could have done without the little blurb on all the weapons.  Its CoC, not a manual on the "History of Guns."  If they had just given the stats, and explained them it would have been fine.


----------



## Snipehunt (Aug 8, 2003)

1-2: Yes.
3: No.  Guns and CoC don't mix.
4: Don't care, but maybe some GM guidance - what sort of game this is going to be.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 8, 2003)

Greetings,

I will be posting in the gaming thread within the next 3 hours. 

This is very important>>>

You will not be able to survive even the introductory adventure if someone doesnt at least have pistol as a weapons proficency.  So the statement made by Snipehunt (respectfully) does not apply here.  As I said before I would like you to have greater control of your charcter generation and the overall flow of the game.  I am very fluid when it comes to these things.  But for the sake of moving things along lets go with this.

1) 1&2 AoO and Defensive option are availible your choice.

2) Guns are necessary, but lets keep it simple

3) Magic, Psionics, and Psychic feats are available

I hope this clears things up.  The period is March 1933.

Be on your toes and be ready for an incredible ride, I detest slow, boring, dragging adventures.  My scenerios are ran more like a cross between Indiana Jones and the Twilight Zone.  I hope you are ready.  

PS.  At least two of you should have at least pistol as a weapons proficiency.  Just use common sense!!!! you will know when they are necessary.

Let the Fun Begin!!!!!!!!!!!!
You are Now Entering the Greatest Show on Earth!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 8, 2003)

I think Snipehunt was saying that he didn't want the expanded firearms, he thinks that CoC does not need that kind of detail in regards to such things.


----------



## Snipehunt (Aug 8, 2003)

Thanks, yeah, that's exactly what I meant.  I like blasting away as much as the next guy, but I've noticed that when we have all kinds of guns to use, players tend to use them more.

But just my .02.  CoC's too much fun either way.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 8, 2003)

*Go without me...*

My manual is going to be a few days, so I guess play without me...  Sorry but you guys are all gunning (sorry for the pun) to go and I'm going to be a dead weight.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 8, 2003)

*Shatterstone don't Go!!!!!!!*

Greetings,

Shadow and Snipe, thanks for the clarification, I am known for taking things literally.

And Shatterstone, losing you at this point would be a major setback, why dont you do your ability rolls and assign them to strength, Dex, Intelligence, Wisdom, Dexterity, and Charisma and from there we can help you with the rest.

In the meantime if someone can post there character immediately it would assist us in keeping Shatterstone in the game.  At least he would have an idea of what D20 CoC character looks like.

The first of three introductory post are going into the gaming thread within the next hour.  These 3 intro post will all be considerd part of sundays post.  So I really would not began posting in the gaming thread until I have gotten part 2 in.  From there you should have enough info to start interacting and introducing your characters.

Boy,  I would like to see some characters, (lol).  Anyday now!!!


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 8, 2003)

Ohh, I would like to bring this up.  During the game you will have to request your own checks (spot, knowledge, craft, etc.).  I will not do this automatically.  You can just do your normall in charater post detailing what your character is doing and at the end of that paragragh just do the following.

OOC: Spot Check/3

the number following the check is your skill/ability modifier


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 8, 2003)

Nick Oppenheimer

Defensive Character
Profession: Parapsychologist

Age: 34
Height: 6’ 1”
Weight: 182 lb
Hair: Dusty Blonde

Str 10
Dex 12
Con 14
Int 17
Wis 14
Cha 15

HP: 8
BAB: +0
Melee AB: +0
Ranged AB: +1


Defense Bonus: +2
Dex bonus: +1
AC: 13

Fort: 4 Ref: 1 Will: 4

Sanity: 70

Savings: $3500 Income: $2000

Languages: English, German, French, Portuguese

Feats: Weapon Proficiency(Pistol), Sensitive

Skills: (rank+ability)
Gather Info 6 (4+2)
Knowledge (history) 7 (4+3)
Knowledge (occult) 7 (4+3)
Knowledge (religion) 7 (4+3)
Listen 6 (4+2)
Psychoanalysis 6 (4+2)
Psychic Focus 6 (4+2)
Research 7 (4+3)
Search 7 (4+3)
Sense Motive 6 (4+2)
Spot 6 (4+2)

Equipment:
Pistol 1d10 x3 20ft. 9 rounds
50 Pistol rounds
2 spare magazines
pistol holster
Fountain Pen
Clothing
Photo Equipment
Backpack
Canteen
Bedroll
Flashlight
Compass
Binoculars
Pocket Watch
Rations

For as long as Nick can remember, he has been plagued by strange happenings and sightings.  These abnormal events also pervade his dreams.  He is an insomniac, afraid to go to sleep, afraid to see the ghastly horrors of his subconscious.  As Nick worked through college, a time when his insomnia was useful, he decided to go into paranormal studies in hopes of understanding his own otherworldly phenomenon.  Nick graduated specializing in parapsychology; unfortunately, his studies had done nothing to help him understand his dreams.  Since graduation Nick has become a foremost expert in his field, traveling the world exploring paranormal activity, always hoping to unlock the mysteries that surround his own life.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 8, 2003)

*Gaming thread has begun*

I need to hear from Ankh-Morpork Guard and Shattered Archon as to your intentions.  Are you still in the game or not.


Everyone else have fun, I should have part 2 up latter tonight, no later than tomorrow evening.  

Have fun!!!!


----------



## Snipehunt (Aug 8, 2003)

Johann Von Schramm
Male Archaeologist
Level: 1
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 165 lbs.
Age: 37
Hair: Short and blonde
Eyes: Blue

8 Str 
14 Dex
12 Con
16 Int
15 Wis
11 Cha

Hit Points: 7
Armor Class: 12 (10 base, +2 Dex)
Initiative: +6

Offense Option
Fort +1 (Con)
Ref +2 (Dex)
Will +4 (Offense, Wis)

Base Attack +1 (Melee 0, Ranged +3, Ranged 30' +4)
9mm Handgun +3/+4 1d10 x3, 9 ammo  20'
Shotgun -1/0 3d6/2d6/1d6 x3, 5 ammo, 25 ft.
Machete -4 1d6-1 19-20/x2

Class Skills: (44 Points (8+3)x4)

+4 Appraise (1 Ranks +3 Int)
+0 Climb (1 Ranks -1 Str)
+5 Hide (4 Ranks +1 Dex)
+7 Knowledge-Archeolosgy) (4 Ranks +3 Int)
+5 Knowledge-History) (2 Ranks +3 Int)
+7 Knowledge-Occult (4 Ranks +3 Int)
+5 Move Silently (4 Ranks +1 Dex)
+6 Listen  (4 Ranks +2 Wis)
+7 Research (4 Ranks +3 Int)
+7 Search (4 Ranks +3 Int)
+5 Speak Language-German (2 Rank +3 Int.)
+4 Spot (4 Ranks +2 Wis)

Cross-Class Skills:
+4 Speak Language-Latin (2 Rank +3 Int)
+5 Demolitions (4 rank +3 Int)

*Feats:*
Weapon Proficiency (Pistol)
Point Blank Shot
Improved Initiative


*Sanity: 75*

*Equipment:*

9mm Handgun (P08 Luger, ammo 9) 30
Two Spare Magazines (loaded, ammo 9) 7.95
Shoulder holster 1.25
Union Suit 1.50
Leather Shoes 4.95
Topcoat (if appropriate) 14
Pocket Knife 1
Gold Pocket Watch 60
Silver Matchbox, 60 matches 60
Cigarette Lighter .35


In Apartment:
Handgun Ammunition (23 rounds)
Shotgun (pump-action 12 gauge) 60
20 sticks dynamite 20
Detonator 
12 gauge shells, slug (25) .92
Tailered silk suit 75
Fedora 8.95
Machete 1
Folding Shovel 1.09
Field Jacket 4.50
Combat Boots 3.85
Leather Gloves 1.75
Suitcase 9.95
Backpack 5.45
Bedroll 2.79
First Aid Kit 2.57
Carbide Spelunker Lamp 2.59
8xCarbide Batter 2.02
Map Case 1.29
Canteen 1.69
10xC-rations 5.50
Pen, writing tablet 3.20


6 months Apartment rent paid 60

Cash: $2,435 (app)
Income: $2,000


Johann is tall and pale, and appears almost sickly at times.  He has a long, straight scar on his forehead, a souvenie of the Great War.  This scar makes him look daring and distinguished rather than damaged.  He dresses well, and has impeccable manners.  Having survived the horrors of war, Johann recklessly believes he has no fear, but in truth he is brittle and can quickly become scared to the point of inaction.

The son of German aristocats, Johann volunteered to defend the Fatherland against the French and Russian armies in World War One.  Commissioned as a Leutnant in the infantry, he fought bravely and well but quickly grew sickened at the senseless slaughter of trench warfare.  Johann quickly rose to the rank of Hauptmann as the war killed the other officers in his regiment.  He was known as a deadly shot with his Luger, although he often carried his hunting shotgun he used in his youth.

Once he realized that the Americans had joined the war against Germany, Johann knew that defeat was near.  He grew bitter that his country could waste so many lives for so little. In the winter of 1918 Johann grew deathly ill from pneumonia.  His strength destroyed, he convalesced in his parents manor in the Eastern countryside.  To escape news of Germany's impending defeat, Johann began reading of the exciting discoveries made in the 19th century in Egypt and Central America, and began to dabble in the occult philosophies that sprang out from these discoveries.  His studies showed hints of darker secrets as yet unfound.

During the ‘20's and early 30's, Johann grew increasingly worried over the waxing Nazi power.  He spoke against their tyrannical actins, but also noted the attention the National Socialist's lavished on esoteric occult philosophy.  In 1932, he realized he would be in danger if he stayed, and he emigrated to the United States.  There, he continued his studies in archeology, history, and ancient civilizations, assisting on exploration when possible, and often studying at the many Boston universities.  He has worked at dangerous locations, and is always prepared for trouble . . .


----------



## Snipehunt (Aug 9, 2003)

DallasPA, I only estimated the cost of everything - to the closest $.  I can do the math if you want.  Like the posts so far!

D


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 9, 2003)

*Okay I wont.*



			
				DallasPA said:
			
		

> And Shatterstone, losing you at this point would be a major setback, why dont you do your ability rolls and assign them to strength, Dex, Intelligence, Wisdom, Dexterity, and Charisma and from there we can help you with the rest.[/B]




I can do that, and I will do that tonight when I get home from work.  (Uncle Sam has issues with me throwing dice around at work...  )

Maybe I can play a WWI vet (18 at the time of the war, late 20's early 30's now) That would take a weapon skill slot so someone who doesn't want one won't have to take one too.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 9, 2003)

Okay my roles where:
13
17 
14
15 
18 
12


I'll go with the WWI vet that seen hell on earth.  (aka trench warfare of the western front during the war)  If their some skill or feat that reduces your chance of insanity or such he would be a good candidate for it.  He will also speaks German and be quite the ladies man.  Strong and with good conditioning.   If insanity isn't based upon certain ability go with this:

STR: 15
DEX: 17
CON: 18
WIS: 12
INT: 14
CHA: 13


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 9, 2003)

Starting Sanity is 5 x wisdom score so you may want to change your scores to reflect that.


----------



## bruin (Aug 9, 2003)

Heh, looks like my gun comment whipped up a storm.  Anyway, since I'm playing a criminal or ex-criminal type, he'll probably be packing anyway.  I'll have him up a little later tonight.

Brother Shatterstone, your current sanity is 5 times your wisdom score, just so you know.  The game also keeps track of a maximum sanity score, which is capped at 99 and decreases whenever your mythos skill increases.

Edit: dang shadow beat me to it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 9, 2003)

ShadowX said:
			
		

> *Starting Sanity is 5 x wisdom score so you may want to change your scores to reflect that. *



Gotcha, kind of thought that wisdom would be involved do any of the other abilities function any different than D&D or d20 Modern?  Also are the bonus different at all or are they a straight transfer their of?


----------



## bruin (Aug 9, 2003)

Do you mean the ability modifier bonuses?  They work exactly the same way as DND with respect adding to your ranged and melee attacks, AC, HP, saves, skills, etc.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 9, 2003)

bruin said:
			
		

> *
> Brother Shatterstone, your current sanity is 5 times your wisdom score, just so you know.  The game also keeps track of a maximum sanity score, which is capped at 99 and decreases whenever your mythos skill increases.
> *



Mythos?  Does this function sort of like professionalism check in d20 Modern?  Is it a skill?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 9, 2003)

bruin said:
			
		

> *Do you mean the ability modifier bonuses?  They work exactly the same way as DND with respect adding to your ranged and melee attacks, AC, HP, saves, skills, etc. *



Yup that's what I needed to know. 


I'll go with this then:
STR: 14
DEX: 17
CON: 18
WIS: 15
INT: 13
CHA: 12

or if we can change points around let me know...  like drop one skill by a point and add it to another.  (I would just be changing one point)


----------



## bruin (Aug 9, 2003)

I don't have the d20 modern, so I'm not sure how professionalism works.  The mythos skill is a skill that you can't buy ranks in and doesn't have an ability modifier.  Basically, it only increases when you read a mythos tome (necronomicon or so on) or at the GM's discretion based on what you've been experiencing.  It's sort of a "knowledge of the other world" type deal.  It basically works along the lines of the knowledge skill once you have it (a knowledge (occult) check won't tell you much about the Mythos gods and such, so you do need a mythos check sometimes later on in a campaign).


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 9, 2003)

Cthulhu Mythos is a skill that you can only acquire through events that transpire through the game.  It measures your knowledge of otherworldly things.  99 - Cthulhu Mythos is your max sanity, nothing can take you higher than that.  Basically this is a built in mechanic to make sure that characters in any game will eventually go insane .

Edit: Now Bruin beat me to it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 9, 2003)

ShadowX said:
			
		

> *Cthulhu Mythos is a skill that you can only acquire through events that transpire through the game.  It measures your knowledge of otherworldly things.  99 - Cthulhu Mythos is your max sanity, nothing can take you higher than that.  Basically this is a built in mechanic to make sure that characters in any game will eventually go insane .
> 
> Edit: Now Bruin beat me to it. *



Gothca, that I think I remeber from the early 90's.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 9, 2003)

Greetings,

Shatterstone, I am working on your character I should have something posted early tomorrow.  Then you and the others players can modify and get it closer to what you really want.

Snipe-approximations on cost are fine.

Havent heard from other two players, so as far as I am concerned there are still two slots available!!!!!


----------



## bruin (Aug 9, 2003)

Edit: Equipment list complete; I'll update the character background when I know a little more about how they're supposed to be acquainted

Patrick O’Malley

Age 27, 6-2, 190

Str 16 +3
Dex 14 +2
Con 14 +2
Int 12 +1
Wis 13 +1
Cha 9 -1

Defense Option

HP 8
AC 14 (+2 Dex, +2 variant)
BAB +0, Melee +3, Ranged +2
F +2, R +4, W +3
San: 65

Feats: WeapProf(Melee), WeapProf(Pistol)

Skills: 
Knowledge(Streetwise): 5=4 +1
Disable Device: 5=4 +1
Hide 6=4 +2
Move Silent 6=4 +2
Open Lock 6=4 +2
Spot 5=4 +1
Listen 5=4 +1
Search 5=4 +1
Intimidate 3=4 -1
Climb 3=0 +3
Jump 3=0 +3
Swim 3=0 +3

Starting Money $2000, Income $1000 

Items: At times I just approximate the cost; I should be well under the starting cash

Weapons:
Brass Knuckles +4 1d3+3 (x2); (on self); $1.00
Machete +4 1d6+3(19-20/x2); (in jungle); $1.00
Baseball bat +4 1d6+3 (x2); (in apartment); $1.00 ?
Pistol +3 1d10 (x3); (9 rnds, 20 ft); (on self): $25

Miscellaneous:
Shoulder Holster; $1.25
Spare Magazine (loaded); $.50
Spare ammo(50 rounds); $6.00
Lockpicking Tools; $30
Assorted Tools(file, wirecutters, crowbar, etc); $20
3 Months Rent (Advance); $120
Decent Suit(at apartment); $15.00
Casual Clothes; $10.00
Hiking Suit; $12.00
Hiking Boots; $3.85
Canteen; $1.69
Backpack; $5.45
Bedroll; $2.79
CRations(10); $5.50
Hemp Rope; $1.80
Handle bag; $7.45

Growing up in the tough streets of South Boston, Patrick fell into a life of thuggery and theft and caught on with the Gustin Gang, serving as an enforcer in the bootlegging era.  With the assassination of his boss, Patrick’s skipped out of Boston, looking for something safer to do in the meantime.  Maybe he can find something up in Arkham, yeah…

Patrick isn’t much to look at, being a bit on the ugly side with a nasty scowl on his face most of the time.  He only has the slightest hint of an Irish accent, speaking more in the typical Southie slang.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 9, 2003)

Greetings,

part 2 is up characters can start posting ideas, thoughts, and sidebar conversions with the people beside them.  

Shatterstone, even you can participate at this point, just make up your characters name and dive in.  I will hopefully get your character posted in the next 3 to 4 hours.

Just one more large post to go Phheeeewwww!

Have fun


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 9, 2003)

Greetings,

On page 9 of the D20 rules under the heading "Character and Levels" it states the following in the second paragraph:

When you create a character, you either choose the Defense Option or the Offense Option. This applies to Fort, Reflex, and Will saving throws.

On page 15 there is an additional Defense Variant which only applies to (((((armor classs))))), offensive character gain an additional weapons proficiency feat.

These are two different options/variants both can be used simulataneously please make it clear if you are using both.  I will be checking over your posted figures for all the characters to insure that all the numbers jive.

Shatterstone I am just about done with your character.

Thx


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 9, 2003)

Sorry about the disappearance. My DSL got knocked out by a lightening storm, but its back and doing fine now. I shall get my character made in an hour or so.


----------



## bruin (Aug 9, 2003)

Edit: just checked the wizards message boards, looks like you're right, the systems on p.10 and p.15 shouldn't be mixed and matched, though I always let my players mix and match as they choose (the free weapon feat doesn't even come close to balancing the +2 AC, so I always let them have the defense option there even if they chose offense for the the save/BAB part).


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 9, 2003)

*Shatterstone here is your temporary character*

Shatter,

After you recieve your D20 manual I will allow you to make modifications to everything except your ability scores.  You can go ahead and add your equipment, background, and tweak as you like.  You can also speak two languages of your choice.




Jasper Bakemeier
Male Soldier
Level: 1
Height:  6'3
Weight: 225
Age: 34
Hair:  Short Blond
Eyes: Blue

Str:	14 (+2)
Dex:	17 (+3)
Con:	18 (+4)
Int:	13 (+1)
Wis:	15 (+2)
Cha:	12 (+1)

Hit Points: 10
Armor Class: 13 (10 base, +3 Dex)
Initiative: +7
Sanity:75

Offense Option
Fort +4 (Con)
Ref +3 (Dex)
Will +4 (Offense, Wis)

Base Attack +1 (Melee +3, Ranged +4,)
9mm Handgun +4 1d10 x3, 9 ammo 20'
Hatchet +3 1d6 x3

Class Skills: (40 Points (8+2)x4)

+3 Jump (1 Ranks +2 Str)
+5 Climb (3 Ranks +2 Str)
+6 Hide (3 Ranks +3 Dex)
+4 Swim (2 Ranks +2 Str)
+5 Use Rope (2 Ranks +3 Dex)
+5 Wilderness Lore (4 Ranks +1 Int)
+7 Move Silently (4 Ranks +3 Dex)
+6 Listen (4 Ranks +2 Wis)
+3 Gather Information (2 Ranks +1 Int)
+4 Search (3 Ranks +1 Int)
+5 Demolition (4 Rank +1 Int.)
+6 Spot (4 Ranks +2 Wis)

Cross-Class Skills:
+3 Spellcraft (2 Rank +1 Int)

Feats:
Weapon Proficiency (Pistol)
Weapon Proficiency (Melee)
Improved Initiative

Languages: English, Germen


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 9, 2003)

I don't get what you are saying about the Defense Bonus Variant.  I was under the impression you chose whether you where a defensive or offensive character and received the BAB and saves depending on your choice.  The variant was on top of this, to add a little more survivability.  If your a defensive character you take the defensive side, and if your offensive you take the offensive side.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 9, 2003)

Question:

I've just started work on my character...but...um...if we're 1st level, how do two of these characters posted so far have THREE feats? I'm not new to this, but have I just completely missed something?


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 9, 2003)

ShadowX,

I think we are saying the same thing a defensive 1st lvl character would get the (+2,+2, 0) save bonus and no attack bonus from page 10.

And a +2 bonus to armor class from page 15.


While a offensive 1st lvl character would get the (+2, 0, 0) save bonus and +1 attack bonus from page 10.

And a 0 bonus to armor class but gain an extra weapons proficiency from page 15.

Read the rules carefully!!!

The extra weapons proficency comes in for an offensive option character using the variant on page 15.  Only Offensive characters can start with an additional weapons proficiency, which really equates to 3 feats at first level.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 9, 2003)

DallasPA said:
			
		

> *And a 0 bonus to armor class but an extra weapons proficiency from page 15.
> 
> Read the rules carefully!!! *




Ah, ha. My question answered. Thanks. Never used the Defense Bonus Option before.


----------



## bruin (Aug 9, 2003)

ShadowX said:
			
		

> *I don't get what you are saying about the Defense Bonus Variant.  I was under the impression you chose whether you where a defensive or offensive character and received the BAB and saves depending on your choice.  The variant was on top of this, to add a little more survivability.  If your a defensive character you take the defensive side, and if your offensive you take the offensive side. *




Yeah, I just realized that; I'd been misunderstanding it.  Dallas and I both edited our original posts so some of the context of the discussion was lost, but he was pointing out that you need to stick with either defense or offense in every part, not mix and match like I was doing.  

The end bit was just me remarking that I let characters in my games take the defense on the variant regardless of what they took for save/BAB, because the offense side of the variant (just a free feat?) hardly seems to compensate for +2 AC (I mean, the closest thing is dodge, which only gives you +1 against 1 oppenent).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 9, 2003)

Hmm...I just rolled ability scores using your method and got an 18, 12, 17, 14, 17, 17...that seems very high powered compared to the other characters. What me to reroll them?


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 9, 2003)

Personally, I have found that for a player with the right stats, the additional weapons proficiency more than makes up for +2 to AC.

Say you have a defensive character with shotgun and dodge.  what happens when some zombies get close enough for melee to grapple and do melee attacks.  Your in trouble even with your bonus to armor class any melee attacks you do are at -4 (not good).

While a smart offensive character should choose a ranged and melee weapons proficiency, plus an additional feat to get the bang for the buck out of the offensive option.  this character has a better chance in the above situation and if he has a high dex he still might have the same or better AC than the defensive character and greater survivability.  The ability to do damage to opponents is the best defense!!!!!


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 9, 2003)

No, if thats what u got keep it, I have gotten chars like that myself.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 9, 2003)

Alright. Just wanted to make sure. I know my dice roll high, but they rarely roll THAT high.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 9, 2003)

Believe me at some point in the game the other players will be glad there's a character like that around!!!!!!!


----------



## bruin (Aug 9, 2003)

Good point.  I'm just used to runnin' rather than fighting, so I tend to choose defense over offense.  This character is probably the first CoC "tank" I've ever made; I usually do wimpy professor/rogue types.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 9, 2003)

Not only did he end up with good stats, but he's a rich jerk too. 

Paul Williams
Level 1 Male Defense Character
Doctor

Age: 29
Height: 5' 10''
Weight: 135 lbs
Hair:  Short, somewhat scruffy, and dark brown
Eyes: Dull Green

Str 12
Dex 17
Con 14
Int 17
Wis 18
Cha 17

HP 8
Initiative: +3
Defense Bonus: +2
Dex Bonus: +3
AC: 15

BAB: +0
Melee Atk: +1
Ranged Atk: +3

Weapons:
Pistol +3(1d10, x3, 20ft range, 9 rounds)

Fort: +2
Ref: +5
Will: +6
Sanity: 90

Class Skills:
Bluff +7 (4 ranks, +3 Cha)
Diplomacy +7 (4 ranks, +3 Cha)
Heal +8 (4 ranks, +4 Wis)
Knowledge(biology) +7 (4 ranks, +3 Int)
Knowledge(medicine) +7 (4 ranks, +3 Int)
Knowledge(history) +7 (4 ranks, +3 Int)
Listen +8 (4 ranks, +4 Wis)
Research +7 (4 ranks, +3 Int)
Sense Motive +9 (4 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 Feat)
Speak Other Language(Latin) +7 (4 ranks, +3 Int)
Spot +10 (4 ranks, +4 Wis, +2 Feat)

Feats:
Sharp-eyed
Weapon Proficiency(pistol)

Starting Money: $7,321
Income: $4,000

Equipment:
Pistol  $30
2 Spare Magazines (loaded) $1
Spare Ammunition(50 rounds) $6
Shoulder holster $1.25
Shirt $1
Topcoat $14
Tailored Suit $75
Fedora $8.95
Fountain Pen $3
5 Pencils $.05
Writing Tablet $.20
Comlpete First-Aid kit $2.57
Surgical Gloves(100) $.75
Scalpel Set $1.39
Field Jacket $4.50
Hiking Boots $3.85
Leather Gloves $1.75
Backpack $5.45
Bedroll $2.79
Battery Flashlight $.30
Suitcase $9.95
Expensive Wrist Watch $25
Apartment(year's rent paid) $480

Paul is a young man with short, scuffy brown hair. He was born in northern Florida, and studied medicine at the University of Florida. He moved up north immediatly after graduating, knowing that there were better chances for good jobs in that area. 

After living in the Arkham area for a few years now, Paul has seen many patients. He has noted several interesting cases through the years, realizing that there is probably much more occuring in the area than one would normally think.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Shatterstone here is your temporary character*



			
				DallasPA said:
			
		

> *Shatter,
> 
> After you recieve your D20 manual I will allow you to make modifications to everything except your ability scores.  You can go ahead and add your equipment, background, and tweak as you like.  You can also speak two languages of your choice.
> *




Cool, my skills are suppose to be this though.  I had a later post as I had changed them.

Name: Jasper Bakemeier 
Hight: 6'3
Weight: 225
Age: 34
Hair: Short Blond 
Eye: Blue

STR: 14
DEX: 17
CON: 18
WIS: 15
INT: 13
CHA: 12


Languages:
English 
German

If I already knew English and was suppose to chose another than French.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 10, 2003)

Shatter,

I will make the necessary edits so your character reflexs those chamges.

Last part of my post should be up within the next three hours


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 10, 2003)

Greetings,

Let the games begin!!!!!


Shatter I made the necessary changes to your character!!!


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 10, 2003)

Greetings,

Just wanted to say, I really like the way everything is shaping up.  The characters look great!!!!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 10, 2003)

A parapsychologist, archaeologist, soldier, ex-criminal, and a doctor. Interesting set up or characters.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 10, 2003)

Greetings,

I just wanted to apologize for all of the typos in the last post.  Hopefully I will get better as time goes on.  I think I have corrected all of them.  

Enjoy


----------



## Snipehunt (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi, just wanted to say thank gawd there's a doctor here - I hardly ever choose the offense option, and I was just seeing my character lieing in the grave early on.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 11, 2003)

Believe it or not, I have very high expectations for this group of characters.  Its been a looooonnngggg time since I've seen such a good group of characters.  I guess I'm an oddity, I cheer for the players.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 12, 2003)

Greetings,

I am still looking for players, check out the gaming thread, some of you might find it interesting.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 12, 2003)

DallasPA said:
			
		

> *Believe it or not, I have very high expectations for this group of characters.  Its been a looooonnngggg time since I've seen such a good group of characters.  I guess I'm an oddity, I cheer for the players. *




That is an oddity in CoC.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 12, 2003)

Shadow,

I guess I'm so odd because I would love to play in a thrilling CoC game, but it never materializes for me.  I am always stuck GM'ing the type of game I would love to play in.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 13, 2003)

DallasPA:

I'd be interested in playing,  if you still need players.  I have, but am not thoroughly familiar with d20 CoC.  I could get myself up to speed pretty quickly though.  

I'll be away from Thursday evening until Sunday evening, but would be otherwise able to keep up with the game faithfully.

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 13, 2003)

Maerdwyn,

We would be glad to have just post your character, and will we integrate you in once your return from your trip!!!


Dallas


----------



## Snipehunt (Aug 13, 2003)

Well, at least you get to GM a good game.  My last CoC's ended up with two of the characters trying to take on a shoggoth w/ a LMG and a rocket launcher   The other two managed to get away.

The one before that, a newb opened up w/ an M-16 and grenades on a cult at first sight, starting a bloodbath and getting the whole party in jail.  He enjoyed the trial, though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2003)

Snipehunt said:
			
		

> *Well, at least you get to GM a good game.  My last CoC's ended up with two of the characters trying to take on a shoggoth w/ a LMG and a rocket launcher   The other two managed to get away.
> 
> The one before that, a newb opened up w/ an M-16 and grenades on a cult at first sight, starting a bloodbath and getting the whole party in jail.  He enjoyed the trial, though. *




mmm sounds like a good suggestion to me.  

Just kidding I'll be good...


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 13, 2003)

Never imagined I'd be coming to work with a D20 and two percentile die in my pockets.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2003)

*I'm an idiot....*

My last post in the game was a mistake and not meant for this game at all.  I will try and make amends shortly and quickly.

Feeling horrible,
Adam


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 13, 2003)

no problem


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2003)

*fixed.*

I've fixed the issue at hand, it won't happen again!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 13, 2003)

Still working on the nuts and bolts, but wanted to post the concept to see what you thought, and if any one had suggestions for purposes of party balance etc.  While I'm doing skills, I also had a question about how languages work:

As a professor, I have Speak Language as a class skill - is only one language a class skill for me or any number?  Also, am I limited to 4 ranks total in laguages at first level, or would the limit be 4 ranks in each language?  For background/character reasons, I'll be taking several languages and just wanted to get it right.

Edit: Combined character information into post below.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 13, 2003)

The Speak Other Language skill requires you to have the skill specialized for each individual language.  So if you wanna speak 4 different languages you must have a different skill for each one.  Then you may purchase up to maximum of 4 ranks in each language.  So 4 language skills would equate to a maximum of 16 ranks spread over the 4 different languages.

Character looks great to me!!!!!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 14, 2003)

Jibril ibn Rashad
Professor (Defensive Character)
Male, age 30
Height: 5'10 
Weight: 165
Hair: Wavy Black, also wears a beard and moustache
Eyes: Dark Brown
Appearance: Slight build, and looks young for his age; Tries to compensate for this with his students by dressing somewhat older.

Birthplace: Jerusalem Residence: Boston
Nationality: Naturalized American
Religion: Muslim 
Degree: Masters of Divinity, Doctoral candidate in Comparative Religion

STR: 9 / -1
DEX: 15 / +2
CON: 13 / +1
INT: 18 / +4
WIS: 16 / +3
CHA: 15 / +2
Starting Sanity: 80
Starting Cash: $6933 Salary: $4000

AC: 14 (10 +2 Defensive Option Bonus, +2 Dex)
HP: 7
INIT: +2
BAB: 0 

FORT: +1
REF: +4
WILL: +5

Skill Points: 48 (8+4=12, 12*4=48)

Bluff: 6 (4 ranks + 2 CHA) 
Diplomacy: 8 (4 ranks + 2 CHA +2 Trustworthy)
Forgery: 8 (4 ranks + 4 INT)
Gather Information: 8 (4 ranks + 2 CHA +2 Trustworthy) 
Hide: 5 (3 ranks +2 DEX) 
Knowledge (Religion): 8 (4 ranks +4 INT)
Knowledge (Occult): 7 (3 ranks +4 INT)
Knowledge (History): 6 (2 ranks +4 INT)
Research: 8 (4 ranks +4 INT)
Native Language: Arabic
Sense Motive: 7 (4 ranks +3 WIS)
Speak Other Language (English): 6 (2 ranks +4 INT)
Speak Other Language (Latin): 6 (2 ranks +4 INT)
Speak Other Language (French): 5 (1 rank +4 INT)
Speak Other Language (German): 5 (1 rank +4 INT)
Speak Other Language (Hebrew): 5 (1 ranks +4 INT)
Speak Other Language (Greek): 5 (1 rank +4 INT)
Speak Other Language (Ancient Egyptian): 5 (1 rank +4 INT)
Spot: 6 (3 Ranks +3 WIS)


Feats: Weapon Proficiency (Rifle), Trustworthy

Attacks: Rifle +2, 2d10 (x3), Range 200, 4 round magazine. When carrying rifle, carrying 30 rounds of ammo.
Hunting Knife –5, 1d4-1 (19-20/x2)
Fixed Bayonet, -5, 1d6-1 (19-20/x2) 

Standard Equipment Carried/Worn: Corduroy Suit, Dress shirt, Bow Tie, Leather Shoes, Fedora, Pocket watch, Pocketknife, Kerchief, Cigarette Lighter, Billfold, Umbrella (if appropriate)

On Hunting trip (or in Jungle): weather-appropriate outdoor gear, Hiking Boots, Leather Gloves, Rifle, Rifle Sling, 30 Rounds of Ammunition, Hunting Knife, Canteen, Backpack, Cooking Kit, First Aid Kit, Poncho, Bedroll, Qur’an, 4 flares, Cigarette Lighter, Pocket Watch, Pocketknife, Folding Shovel, Flashlight, Fishing line and 4 hooks, 2 extra batteries, paper and pencils in tube case.

Owned/In apartment (Apartment rent paid 6 months in advance: $364)
(Items above are included in this list): 
5 corduroy suits ($60.00)
1 Tailored dress suit ($80.00)
1 Worsted Wool dress suit ($35.00)
10 Men’s shirts ($12)
1 hunting suit ($15)
1 field jacket ($6)
1 hunting coat ($7)
1 winter coat ($25)
10 Bow Ties ($8.00
7 dress shirts ($20)
4 fedoras ($40.00)
4 Pairs leather shoes ($40.00)
First aid Kit ($2.57)
Canteen ($2)
Camp Cooking kit ($10)
Backpack ($7)
Bedroll ($3)
Rain Slicker and Hood ($6)
Poncho ($3.50)
Good Fountain pen ($4)
6 emergency flares ($2)
Box of pencils ($.50)
Manual Typewriter ($45)
Paper ($1)
Watertight tube for holding paper and pencils ($2)
Expensive Trunk ($15)
Padlock and 2 keys ($2.50)
Suitcase ($9.95)
Men’s toilet set ($10)
Umbrella
Unabridged Dictionary ($8)
Encyclopedia ($55)
Greek Bible ($15)
Hebrew Bible ($12)
Illuminated Qur’an ($50)
Qur’an ($14)
Atlas ($1.85)
Rifle ($45)
80 Rounds ($5)
Bayonet ($4.50)
Hunting Knife ($4)
Hard Rifle Case ($6.50)
Rifle Sling ($2)
Fishing Line and 4 hooks ($1)
Folding Shovel (1.09)
Leather Gloves ($1.75) 

In 1917, with T.E. Lawrence leading a successful campaign of Britons and Arabs against the Ottomans, a young Jibril announced to his family that he was leaving his madrasa (religious school) and going off to fight the Turks. He and his father had argued about it before, and this time said only: "Whether the tyrant is in Istanbul or London, at the end of all this, we will still be slaves. We trust in God, for it is He who will someday deliver us, not this blonde unbeliever. If you abandon your studies for this fools' cause you are no son of mine.” But, sure in his beliefs, Jibril did leave, and began to train as a spy for the British military. 

After the war ended, the British refused to grant Arabs their independence, and proved his father right. Still young, but bitter, Jibril left the military. He felt he could not go home to face his father, so instead, Jibril made his way out of the British Mandate and headed for America, where his uncle’s family had emigrated before the war. 

Since then, Jibril has prospered. Always bright, he attended university, and there rekindled his interest in religious studies (Though now he studies in addition to Islam -- his guilty fascination lies with antiquated and even pagan religions, which would horrify his parents if they knew). He is now an assistant professor of Semitic Language and Culture at Tufts University, and is doing research for his dissertation in Comparative Theology. The only remaining hint of Jibril’s short time in the military is the standard issue rifle he still uses on the occasional hunting trips he takes to Maine and the Berkshires.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm off to Baltimore - I'll let you all know when I get back.

I like the first series of posts!

Ian


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 15, 2003)

Is anyone else having issues getting email notification...?  Anyhow, sorry for the delay my in game post is up by the way.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm back, and can join in at any time convenient to you, Dallas.

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 19, 2003)

Will work you in immediately, for some reason your character didnt look at the rear cover of the Vanguard guide until you got home.  After seeing the crescent moon you immediately return to the Vanguard Headquarters.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 19, 2003)

DallasPA, have we made a Rogue Gallery forum yet?


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 19, 2003)

Shatter,

lol, what is a rogue gallery forum???


Thanks
Dallas


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 19, 2003)

DallasPA said:
			
		

> *Shatter,
> 
> lol, what is a rogue gallery forum???
> 
> ...



A Rogue Gallery is a place where only the characters for a game reside.  Posted one after another.  Click an "RG" in my signature for more details.  Most of not all of the "RG"s are housed Here.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks to shatter we now have a Rogue's Gallery, all players should post characters

here


----------



## Snipehunt (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi, I'm going to be out until the 27th.  Sorry.  Feel free to let Johann's brain be sucked out by Elder Ones.


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 23, 2003)

Sorry for late post, boardwas shut down on Thursday and I was sick on Friday.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 23, 2003)

Dallas, no big deal I had issues on getting on the board also on Thursday.  

How do you want to handle the lack of Snipehunt
 (Johann) posting in game?


----------



## DallasPA (Aug 25, 2003)

Shatter, just post for both characters as a unit.

Thanks
Dallas


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 29, 2003)

I seem to be afflicted by the problems described here: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=61845

in that I can't see new posts to any of the threads in both General discussion or the other forums.  I suspect i won't be able to see this post after I make it.  Just letting you know what's up - I'll post as soon as I can read the nlatest posts.

Ian


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2003)

Maerdwyn, if you can see this check your email...  If not check it anyways as it will tell you how to see this. 
Dallas, Also I don’t think we are missing any players the boards have just be flaky of late all of the games I’m in are suffering from it.  aka see above.

Oh yeah my CoC arrived the other day I’ll have my character updated and changed in the RG If you still have no issues with that.


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 1, 2003)

its no problem, go ahead and modify the guy.  I guess I will just wait until everyone has their board issues ironed out.  So as soon as everyone post I will resume with normal schedule.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 1, 2003)

DallasPA said:
			
		

> its no problem, go ahead and modify the guy.  I guess I will just wait until everyone has their board issues ironed out.  So as soon as everyone post I will resume with normal schedule.




I should be all set now.   Jibril is not involved in the surprise round though, correct?


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 2, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> I should be all set now.   Jibril is not involved in the surprise round though, correct?




Yes  he is, sorry I will add you to initiative sequence>

Dallas


----------



## bruin (Sep 2, 2003)

Hey Dallas, I can read both threads.  I'm waiting for the people with higher initiative to act before posting my own action.  Sometimes I'd just post my action out of the order of initiative, if I thought I'd do the same thing regardless of what the others are doing, but in this case I want to see what the others do first.


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 2, 2003)

Shatter,

Go ahead and post jaspers move, maybe everyone is just waiting on you!!!  since you have the highest initiative.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 7, 2003)

*New stats for Jasper Bakemeier*

I'm still buying equipment but with combat going on I figured we would need current stats.


*Character Name : * Jasper Bakemeier
*Character Race : * Human
*Character Class(es) :*  Soldier
*Alignment :* 

*Gender :* Male
*Age :* 43
*Height :* 6'3
*Weight :* 225
*Eyes :* Blue
*Hair :* Short Blond

*Character Level :* 1
*Known Languages :* English, Germen

-------------------------------------------------------

*Strength :* 14 (+2)
*Dexterity :* 17 (+3)
*Constitution :* 18 (+4)
*Intelligence :* 13 (+1)
*Wisdom :* 15 (+2)
*Charisma :* 12 (+1)


-------------------------------------------------------

*Armor Class :* 13 [ BASE (10) + ARMOR (0) + DEX (3)]

*Flatfooted Armor Class :* 10
*AC Penalty : *
*Maximum DEX bonus : *
*Armor Type & Weight : *

*Armor weight : * 0 lbs.
*Hit Points :* 10

-------------------------------------------------------

*Save vs. Fortitude :* 4 [BASE(0) + CON MOD (4)]
*Save vs. Reflex :* 3 [BASE(0) + DEX MOD (3)]
*Save vs. Will :* 4 [BASE(2) + WIS MOD (2)]

*Special Save Notes :* 

-------------------------------------------------------

*Sanity :* 75

-------------------------------------------------------

*Initiative Modifier :* +7 
*Base Attack Bonus :* +1/+1

*Melee Attack Bonus :* +3/+3
*Ranged Attack Bonus :* +5/+5

-------------------------------------------------------

*Weapons : *

*.Colt M1911A1 */ 2d8 damage / x3 critical (20) /  5 lbs. (30 Dollars)

*.Colt M1911A1 */ 2d8 damage / x3 critical (20) /  5 lbs. (30 Dollars)

*.Knife Combat */ 1d4 damage / x2 critical (19-20) /  2.5 lbs.  (3.50 Dollars)

*.Machete */ 1d6 damage / x3 critical (19-20) /  2.5 lbs. (1 Dollars)

*Weapon weight : * 15 lbs.
-------------------------------------------------------

*Skills : *

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken
36 Points Skills
Climb /3 (STR +2) 1 Ranks
Hide /8 (DEX +3) 5 Ranks
Intimidate /9 (CHA +1) 8 Ranks
Jump /3 (STR +2) 1 Ranks
Listen /5 (WIS +2) 3 Ranks 
Move Silently /8 (DEX +3) 5 Ranks 
Repair /5 (INT +1) 4 Ranks 
Slight of Hand /5 (DEX +3) 2 Ranks
Spot /7 (WIS +2) 5 Ranks
Swim /3 (STR +2) 1 Ranks 
Use Rope /4 (DEX +3) 1 Ranks 

* Armor Check Penalty Applies
[CC] Cross Class Skill
-------------------------------------------------------

*Feats & SA: *

Improved Initiative
Two Weapon Fighting
Weapon Proficiency (Pistol)

-------------------------------------------------------

*Equipment & Gear:* 






*EQUIPMENT WEIGHT: *34.5 lbs.
*ARMOR WEIGHT: *30 lbs.
*WEAPON WEIGHT: *10 lbs.
*TOTAL WEIGHT: *74.5 lbs.

*Carrying Capacity* 16 STR *Light: *up to 76 lb. *Medium: *77-153 lb. *Heavy: *154-230 lb.


-------------------------------------------------------

*Money:* 
Dollars: ?
-------------------------------------------------------

*Base Speed:* 30 feet

*Background:* Pending


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 8, 2003)

Just moving this little side discussion over here from the in character thread:  

Are Attacks of Opprtunity in or out?

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 10, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Just moving this little side discussion over here from the in character thread:
> 
> Are Attacks of Opprtunity in or out?
> 
> ...





Again, can you please explain this concept, and give me a page referrence for attacks of opprotunity in the D20 manual.  I just want to be sure about what its is I am or am not allowing.


Thanks Dallas


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 10, 2003)

DallasPA said:
			
		

> Again, can you please explain this concept, and give me a page referrence for attacks of opprotunity in the D20 manual.  I just want to be sure about what its is I am or am not allowing.
> 
> 
> Thanks Dallas





Sure  - sorry, thought this had been decided before I joined up.

Attacks of Opportunity are explained on page 88.

Basically, if you do certain things, like move through an area your opponent threatens (with a melee weapon), or put yourself in harms way without adequte defense (such as by attempting to disarm an opponent), your opponent gets to attack once reflexively, in addition to his normal attacks.   

So, if we use Attacks of Opportunity, and Jibril were to move closely past Sandra to get to someone behind her, she would be able to take an extra attack against Jibril because, it is assumed, he leaves himself open to her.  Likewise, if Jibril tries to knock the knife out of her hand, she gets to strike at him with it.  If Jibril, unarmed, tried to punch her, she would also get an attack of opportunity, because he was an unarmed opponent facing an armed one.


Basically, its like the attack the victim gets as a result of  Bum's Rush attack - when someone enters your space without excercising the proper caution, you get a swing at him before he can get you.


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 10, 2003)

Ohhhhh, that makes combat really complex, LOL!!! 

Okay, I will leave it up to you guys whether you want it or not!!!!

Cast your vote here, or was it assumed thats how we were playing?

Either way I will read up on it tonight, and be ready to resolve the combat either way.  Let me know if you want it or not?


Dallas


----------



## bruin (Sep 10, 2003)

I'll vote yes again for AoO, as they make things a lot more interesting from a tactical perspective.

The only downside is that in a PbP game it's difficult to keep track of occupied and threatened spaces; players will have to make provisional statements sometimes ("I'll do action *X* if it doesn't provoke AoO, otherwise I'll take action *Y*") and so on, since it's difficult to visualize where everyone is.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 10, 2003)

I'd normally say yes...but since this is a PBP, I'd say a definate no to AoO. They can get far too complicated in PBPs without a detailed map.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 11, 2003)

Snipehunt said:
			
		

> OOC -
> Note that Johann and Jasper can't take an AoO w/ their guns - only w. melee weapons (I could use it as a club).  Using a missile weapon provokes an AoO - which is why Johann backed up 5 feet.




Per the bottom of page 88, firing a gun - unlike using other missile weapons - doesn't incur an AoO.

I'd assumed we were playing with AoO, but would lean towards voting against them at this point unless we are also going to use tactical maps to handle the combats - too hard to keep track of otherwise.  

If we are going to use maps, or in a face to face game, I think AoO are a good addition to the game, but only if.

That said, given this earlier post:


			
				ShadowX said:
			
		

> Any chance you could specify variant rules you are using?  It would be nice for all of us to have a unified base to work from.  Someone building a character around AoO will be none to pleased if there are no AoO.




It might be nice to allow some character changes if we eventually decide not to use AoO.


----------



## Snipehunt (Sep 11, 2003)

I'd just as soon not have AoO - too confusing for PbP


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 11, 2003)

I also think that AoO for this type of game is rather difficult, so as it seems most are leaning towards not having AoO.  I think we should proceed without allowing AoO.  I will allow for changes to characters that were initially built to takle adavantage of this option!!!!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 11, 2003)

sounds good to me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 14, 2003)

Anyone else got the feeling that the forgotten village is going to stay forgotten?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 14, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Anyone else got the feeling that the forgotten village is going to stay forgotten?



 Yep. Great job, starting a gunfight in a library.


----------



## Snipehunt (Sep 15, 2003)

Perhaps that was a bad call   - but then, all the libraries I go to have metal detectors.  If they didn't want gunfights in libraries, they should post a sign!  . . . And if Johann lives to next round, he gets to say "Who brings a knife to a gun fight?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 15, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Yep. Great job, starting a gunfight in a library.



Hey to quote Han Solo... "It's not my fault!"


----------



## bruin (Sep 15, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hey to quote Han Solo... "It's not my fault!"




Going with the movie quotes...

"You shot me, you A-hole!"--Dr. Evil


----------



## Snipehunt (Sep 15, 2003)

"I'm your huckleberry."


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 16, 2003)

Believe me, you will get to the temple and the forgotten village, things have gotten a bit interesting.  But you guys made it that way.

Ohh yea, and snipe this is the thirties, no such thing as a metal detector in those days!!!!

Dallas


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 17, 2003)

When you first entered the map room it was 6 members Vs 5 members in favor of THI.  But 2 of their members were women (granted one of them, sandra, had high dex) you still had the advantage.   With jasper and johann acting first, I would have opted for melee combat over firearms.  You would have had as much time as you needed to disable them, and you definitely had the advantage.  I'm quite sure that you can still retrieve the map but your going to have to really be a little more careful with your choice of actions.

Jibril, you should have attacked Tim empty handed or not, all he had was a cane.  Bobby Houston had already moved this round, so Johann and Jasper would have easily handled him if he choose to continue the gunfight which I doubt.  The map is muuuuucccchhhhh  more important then the books.  After we complete this sequence of events things are really gonna get more like CoC your gonna have to get more cerebral and think about all, I mean all, of your options and make the best choice.  

I think it would help if you all maybe conducted some dialogue  on this thread before you make your individual actions


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 17, 2003)

DallasPA said:
			
		

> I think it would help if you all maybe conducted some dialogue  on this thread before you make your individual actions





Fair enough, but that sounds like table talk to me, which is pretty much forbidden in any game I've ever been a part of.

More comments later, but women or no (in a game where there's no game difference in genders), your description of everyone in the THI group being battle ready, and able and willing to put up a hell of a fight had me and my unarmed 9 STR character are bit worried, even if Tim had only a cane, with which he had just deliverd 5 points of real (not subdual) damage.


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 17, 2003)

Well I'm just offering suggestions, I am not against table talk, you are suppose to be a team.  Believe me because I am one person running six characters it would be highly unbalanced not to allow you to do some strategizing, I'm doing it!!!!!!  Many of you probably haven't played together prior to now, so its not going to be that easy to operate as a unit.  

Your comment about characters not being really gender specific and more stat base is is probably correct.

My major concern at this point is to find out if things are getting frustrating and if so, I need to determine ways of reducing the frustration.

In my games I always try to provide an easy way to accomplish most task, now if the party chooses more difficult options I roll the dice, and let them fall as they land.  With Jasper and Johann coming in guns blazing I really wanted to pop Jasper tooo.  But the die came up a 12 instead of a 13, believe me I was pissed!!!!!

If you want table talk or not thats up to you.  And I am not joking by asking this question, but would a steel cylinder ( the cane ), a blackjack, or brassknuckles do actual damge or subdual damage in other games.  That is an open question that I would like some replys to????   

And would it be balanced play to have Tims cane doing subdual damage when Johann and Jaspers bullets are doing real damage.

Thanks
Dallas


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 17, 2003)

DallasPA said:
			
		

> With Jasper and Johann coming in guns blazing...




Fist off I didn't see a single post saying "guns blazing" we went in their and told them not to move.  I didn't see much way around that, what where we suppose to do ask them over for tea??



			
				DallasPA said:
			
		

> I really wanted to pop Jasper tooo.  But the die came up a 12 instead of a 13, believe me I was pissed!!!!!



Great! Glad to know that any action that you didn't see as being right meet with an open mind free of judgment....  Your suppose to be a storyteller and have finally say in the rules and not trying to kill someone cause they didn’t do it your way.

Anyhow, I said my piece, no point in hanging around so that you can kill me out of spite or fun...

I'm out of here...


Everyone else sorry it happened.


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 17, 2003)

shatter,

First before anyone over-reacts I think I've been pretty fair as far as gameplay goes.  A person getting popped doesnt mean that I wanted to kill a character off.  You have to look at things in perspective, most of THI had pistols but none of them used their pistols as an initial attack option.  After Jasper's attacker got shoot I was just hoping he got a hit in return.  It didnt happen, but I didnt doctor the die too make it happen.

Second I think its quite obvious that if you enter a room and you immediately draw guns, excuse my term guns blazing since some seem to find it offensive, that you intend on using them.  And if you saw no other alternative, then you did the right thing for your particular character.  But if you look at overall gameplay Dr. Armitage was definitely trying to get you to resolve the confrontation without the use of firearms for a reason.

All I am saying is that some decisions will make certain situations a little more hairy.  And as I stated before.  I am not into killing off characters.  But that doesn't mean I am not going to give you guys stiff competition or weaken the play of NPC's.

So I hope Shatter?jasper rejoins the game I didn't think there was anything wrong with me wanting to get a shoot in after my character got hit.  Just the same I was a little sad when Patrick got downed, it seems he has been catching hell.  But it hasn't been intentional, just the die rolls.

Everyone feel free to chime in!!!!
I am very sorry if I have offended anyone!!!!


----------



## Snipehunt (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, my 2 cp's - this seemed to be going in a noir direction, Johann (I thought) pretty clearly just drew his gun to keep the other team from running off or attacking us - they seemed very threatening, but Johann and Jasper didn't shoot for at least 12 seconds.  I figured we'd get into a casablanca/maltese falcon dialogue scene with drawn guns and stuff - I was very surprised they attacked when two people (Jasper and Johann) had guns drawn on them.  That was pretty foolhardy of them - and frankly, we came off much worse than we should have.  IMO, this isn't D&D, where a drawn sword=combat.

As an aside, it might have been helpful if the BBEG would have said something along the lines of "We seem to have a bit of a dilemma - we both want xxx, we both have guns, and we both would like to live to see the morning sun.  Perhaps we can make an arrangement?"

The problem is it's difficult as PC's to know the stakes in these sorts of encounters.  I have no idea if these are people who are going to shoot first, ask questions later, or not.  As NPC's, I know they're in the same position - but as GM, you can metagame quite a bit more than we poor piddling no-nothing players can.  It's kind of up the NPC's to initiate the conversation in this situation.

Personally, it's CoC - we're supposed to die a lot.  I'm sure we can get this back on track.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 17, 2003)

In my view we have a group of three to three-and-a-half combat oriented members and three to two-and-a-half non-combat oriented characters, and we were facing a group of six combat-oriented opponents.  Hence the attempt to parley, and avoid violent conflict altogether.

I guess my (our?) thought with the guns, is that they were a negotiating tool, meant to end the conflict before it started.  If THI felt that we had them at a disadvantage (or at least you felt we had THI at a disadventage) why wouldn't they try to parley some when being covered by two guns and being offered the chance to parley, rather than instantly attack in the face of those guns?

It's the same sort of thing going on with Sonny right now - he's covering three team members with guns, and telling them not to move.  Does the fact that he's drawn the guns mean that he is DEFINITELY going to use them, or that he WILL use them IF we step out of line?  With Jasper and Johann - did the fact that they drew their guns mean that they WERE definitely going to use them, no matter what THI did or didn't do, or was it a threat that they would use them only if THI jumped them with knives, brass knuckles, etc?


My only other frustrations are minor, rules issues, which can be ignored if you wish (I generally hate rules lawyering, so I'll definitely understand).  

First - How did Sonny Bums Rush two of our team members of at the same time (and do so successfully without - at least apparently - opposed strength checks or the victims getting a chance for an extra free attack on him as he did it?)

Second, I hadn't seen the passage about threatened space in d20COC, but have now.  FYI, Threatened spaces makes up 99.9% of the complication of Attacks of Opportunity.  Without maps it's hard to visualiz exactly where characters are in relation to each other, walls, tables, etc., so it's hard to know exactly what actions are posible for a character.  It can be done by asking question prior to movement, of course, but this can slow the game down.  If we are going to use them, which seems fine, I think we need some more verbose descriptions of the combat areas and/or a map. Additionally, if using threatened areas, expanding that to include using Attacks of Opportunity just isn't that big a deal - there is very little added complexity, rules-wise, and quite a bit of added complexity tactic-wise (which is a good thing) .


EDIT:  Responses to a couple of your earlier points:  
1) Table talk would be fine with me - It had just never entered my mind before as it had never been allowed for me before
2) No problem with Tim's cane doing real damage - it should IMHO.  I was just pointing out that while Tim could do up to 5 (or more) points of real damage to Jibril, while attacking with a positive modifier, Jibril could only do 1d3-1 points of subdual damage to him, all while attacking at -1 to hit.  Going toe-to-toe, in Jibril's mind, was not an option.


----------



## Snipehunt (Sep 17, 2003)

DallasPA said:
			
		

> Ohh yea, and snipe this is the thirties, no such thing as a metal detector in those days!!!!




 They still could have posted a sign


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 17, 2003)

Great point snipe, I will keep that in mind, I probably should have initiated some type of dialogue.  But I must say that THI was not going to give up or share the books and maps freely, and you were not going to allow them leave without a fight.  So there was going to be an altercation anyways, so they just chose to use the element of surprise and deal with whatever transpired.  I think the question wasnt would there be a fight, just what type of altercation, And with the type of damage Johann took, I can't blame anyone for shooting.  I guess I just hoped it went a different way.

Also the question is still open about subdual damage vs actual damage for thr cane, a blackjack, or brassknuckles.

Also any other suggestions would be helpful because we will be heading for the jungle rather quickly!!!!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 17, 2003)

DallasPA said:
			
		

> Great point snipe, I will keep that in mind, I probably should have initiated some type of dialogue.  But I must say that THI was not going to give up or share the books and maps freely, and you were not going to allow them leave without a fight.




Right, but it might have been possible to stall them long enough for one of the other team members or Dr. Armitage to call the police, for example.



> And with the type of damage Johann took, I can't blame anyone for shooting. I guess I just hoped it went a different way.




As will be pointed out to the police if/when they arrive...


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 17, 2003)

Maerdwyn,

I had determined that Sonny being the strongest/fastest would clear the exit.  I randomly determined 0 to 2 characters could possibly be blocking the door(1,2,no/3,4-1/5,6-2).  I rolled a six so I determined that two characters were blocking the door.  The only four that could be was Nick, Patrick, Paul, or Jibril.  Nick and Paul were randomly selected by die rolls.  I also did do individual strength checks for both nick and paul, I just didnt post them.  This guy is preety strong (high dex and strength) sorry for not posting the roll.  But both of them failed. I do have the values logged at home.

As for stalling tactic, that was one of the major reasons THI did such a foolhardy move.  Even though they didnt have firearms drawn, they most certainly had them available and were not going to wait around for the police to arrive and arrest them with the weapons.  And in case if they were caught they didnt want to be accused of drawing or firing weapons first.  Either they stand there and get arrested or respond swiftly and hope for the best!!!!

Their goal was to escape with the map at whatever cost!!!!  So they were not going to do anything that jeopardized there chances of leaving without the map, even if that meant a few of their members dying


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm still here and sorry for flying off the handle like that Dallas.  I would say that Snipehunt and Maerdwyn said what I was thinking with allot more tact than I did.  

Jasper, is a WWI vet and quite comfortable with firearms and not so much with diplomacy.  I think I handled him quite well.   Plus Jasper had no desire to chase after the thugs again down “20” city blocks.  

I do expect to use the self-defense when the cops show...  not sure how successful it will be but we will see.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 17, 2003)

DallasPA said:
			
		

> Maerdwyn,
> 
> (snip)





A-OK. 

Will victims of Bums' Rushes get that free attack in the future?  It's a much more viable combat option if not, so that would be good to know.

Thanks - I'm all set now 

Ian

PS - Glad to have you back, Shatter


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 17, 2003)

Shatter glad your still here, maybe I am playing my NPC's to much like characters.  I'm trying to give them the best opprotunity of succeeding without making it unfair, maybe thats wrong.  Don't know????  (lol)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 17, 2003)

Good Shatter's staying...My only thing is that this is the 30s...even WITH WWI, its very unrealisitic to just go pulling guns on everyone, especially when we aren't expecting any form of combat. I, personally, felt that was a bit rushed and strange...but hey, not my characters, and it made things interesting.


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 17, 2003)

Actually,


 not allowing Nick and Paul's attack was a mistake on my part which is tooo important to overlook!!!! So Nick and Paul will be allowed a free retroactive attack with whatever weapons they had available at the time and all my post will be modified to reflect the outcome.  Even I make mistakes!!!!!!


So either they will disable or wound Sonny, if his is disabled they will not be held at gunpoint.

I do agree with some of the comments concerning threatened areas but in this case they were right outside the door, so to me it was quit obvious if you exit you will go right past this guy.  But we can discuss this further?????


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 17, 2003)

DallasPA said:
			
		

> Actually,
> 
> I do agree with some of the comments concerning threatened areas but in this case they were right outside the door, so to me it was quit obvious if you exit you will go right past this guy.  But we can discuss this further?????




Slight misunderstanding - I'm not concerned with jibril's halted move - that's in keeping with the rules, which I should have been aware of, so my fault, and I've no beef with that or your description of the logistics in that case.  I knew I was going to be running right past him, but figured his action had already passed and he'd readied attacks against the others.  Just didn't know about the rule that said I had to stop anyway.  As I said though, my bad. 

What I'm saying though, is that in the future, threatened areas won't be quite so clear cut as a blocked doorway, and will require more detail and communication than may be practical to use on a consistent basis.  If it is practical to use threatened areas consistently, however, I think it's probably practical to use attacks of opportunity, as they don't really add much complexity beyond figuring out what a threatened area is.


----------



## Snipehunt (Sep 17, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Good Shatter's staying...My only thing is that this is the 30s...even WITH WWI, its very unrealisitic to just go pulling guns on everyone, especially when we aren't expecting any form of combat. I, personally, felt that was a bit rushed and strange...but hey, not my characters, and it made things interesting.




Maybe I read too many Raymond Chandler novels . . .     Johann's the first offense-oriented character I've ever run, so maybe I'm going a little over the top.  But his thinking is along the lines of, if shooting's going to start, my gun's going to be out first - and he pretty much always thinks shooting's going to start.

Feel free to have your PC's yell out "Put your damn gun away, you idiot!"  He won't mind - although he might want to squeeze a shot off first, just in case.

OT -

The 20's and 30's were one of the high-shootingest times in American history.  The murder rate (they didn't track battery or gun crimes that didn't kill back then very well) reached a level it didn't reach again until the crack/cocaine years of the 80's - and even then, we have to fudge the statistics a little to get there.  

Also, guns were cheap and plentiful - and nobody had very much to lose.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 17, 2003)

Snipehunt said:
			
		

> The 20's and 30's were one of the high-shootingest times in American history.  The murder rate (they didn't track battery or gun crimes that didn't kill back then very well) reached a level it didn't reach again until the crack/cocaine years of the 80's - and even then, we have to fudge the statistics a little to get there.
> 
> Also, guns were cheap and plentiful - and nobody had very much to lose.




Yep...BUT...our characters are TECHNICALLY almost 'high society' considering their association with the University and such. SO they wouldn't exactly be the guys most likely to pull guns and go crazy.

But, like I said, at least it keeps things interesting.


----------



## Snipehunt (Sep 17, 2003)

Good point - I'll keep that in mind.  I saw Johann as more of a fallen aristocracy sort of guy - sees himself as more of a roughneck than he probably actually is or should be.  War changes a man, man!


----------



## bruin (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm fine with whatever.  Just nobody kill Bobby Houston.  Patrick wants to have a little talk with his ol' pal at some point in the future, once he gets out of the hospital anyway...

If I had any problem, it was the male chivalry routine of the leader.  I mean, the woman was stabbing Johann with a damn knife, plus she's a member of a formidable organization, which means she should be qualified and used to dangerous situations--just seemed weird and out of place to me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 18, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Good Shatter's staying...My only thing is that this is the 30s...even WITH WWI, its very unrealisitic to just go pulling guns on everyone, especially when we aren't expecting any form of combat. I, personally, felt that was a bit rushed and strange...but hey, not my characters, and it made things interesting.



Citizens arrest.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 18, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Yep...BUT...our characters are TECHNICALLY almost 'high society' considering their association with the University and such. SO they wouldn't exactly be the guys most likely to pull guns and go crazy.
> 
> But, like I said, at least it keeps things interesting.



My guy isn't very high classed, he might have been before the war but the war did change him.  The trench warfare would have changed any man.  He's accomplished very little since the war and is a moocher that the ladies for some strange reason find charming in a roguish sort of way.


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 18, 2003)

bruin said:
			
		

> I'm fine with whatever.  Just nobody kill Bobby Houston.  Patrick wants to have a little talk with his ol' pal at some point in the future, once he gets out of the hospital anyway...
> 
> If I had any problem, it was the male chivalry routine of the leader.  I mean, the woman was stabbing Johann with a damn knife, plus she's a member of a formidable organization, which means she should be qualified and used to dangerous situations--just seemed weird and out of place to me.




"That was kinda meant as a joke, I really wasn't implying anything by that statement."


----------



## DallasPA (Sep 18, 2003)

Nick and Paul,

Why dont you post your free attacks in this thread, they will occur just prior to Sonny Harlow colliding into the two of you.  I will the integrate your actions and edit the post where he collides into the two of you!!!!!!!


----------

